# Questions about Computer Repair



## KarlW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,

I am just curious what are some of the essentials you should know before considering opening a computer repair business. I know quite a bit about computers, at least enough that I am constantly repairing computers for family and friends. Many times I have had people give me their computers that so-called "computer repair companies" have attempted to fix and I ended up fixing the problem. Makes me wonder if I should be doing this for profit but there are many things I don't know which is making it hard to get enough confidence to do it professionally. Just hoping I can get some guidance as to rather or not I am ready for something like that and if not, how I can get trained. There seem to be a bunch of computer repair schools out there and I am not sure which are legit and which are scams.

Any help is appreciated,

Karl


----------



## TDouble (Feb 10, 2010)

Check with you local community college they usually have computer tech course you can take to get your base solidified. Also check into getting your A+ certification. Also make sure you have a good business sense. For me it was better for me to run my computer repair business out of my home low over head etc. Now if you want this company to be a legit business you have to know the business side IE book keeping, insurance and things like that so it's something to think about. The tech side just get you A+ and just stay on top of your skills and you will be fine.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

This is a tough business to get into. First, there's a lot of people (including myself) that wants to do this. Second, it's hard to get legitimate business. Doing this for friends and family is one thing but doing it for strangers willing to trust their computer to you is another. Then there's also the 'corporate' side. 

What you have to do is have business sense (like the other poster said). You need to know how to advertise it. How are you different than the Geek Squad or any other Tech Service in the phone book? You need to differentiate your business otherwise, you're not going to get business. 

In my town, I've seen two small computer repair service stores close within the last 2 years. 

What it comes down to is location (if you decide to have it out of the house), advertising (getting the word out), and reputation (degree, and certs will help). 

Good luck....I hope you do well.


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

You've seen the prices of computers dropping like flies. The cost of fixing a computer is gradually becoming cost prohibitive for a lot of customers. If you have overhead (business space that you rent) then that makes it even tougher. People have said in this forum that it takes 5 years to establish a business. So it's best to just do it freelance from your home. I think having a listing in the yellow pages and having a web site is the best way to attract customers because it doesn't have to COST you anything (well maybe $100 a year for a web site). I tried print advertising - waste of money. Mailing out postcards was a break even venture for me. 

If you really want to do this read this book http://www.amazon.com/CompTIA-2009-...2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267754989&sr=8-2-spell
But really it's 5% study and 95% learning from forums and hands on. Get really good at and have a streamlined approach to the basic stuff that 85% of customers want: Fix virus infected computers or other software damaged computers, recover data, fix hardware damage, migrate data and settings to new computer, reinstall Windows, etc, etc.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you would give a good deal on a new computer to potential customers, these customers will come back to you when something is wrong. YOu have to offer a warranty, but when that runs out you have actually created your own repair business. Those people can buy a decent computer at a fair price will be your best advertising and it is free. Advertise for selling some that you build and your customers will begin to build over time. Remember, people want their computers running immediately, so be quick to repair and fair in pricing and you will keep busy.


----------



## KarlW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I actually owned a business for a couple of years and managed a couple of others. So I feel very confident in my business skills. I really enjoy computer related work and will be checking into my local college to take some classes. Thanks for all your advice and feedback.


----------



## KarlW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you just study and take the A+ exam or do you have to take a course? Not that I don't want to take a course just I am pretty sure with a bit of study from books I can figure it out without wasting a semester on it. I learned everything I know from reading on it. 

Any books you would recommend for studying the A+ certification?


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Karl, I used the Exam Cram book and just took the test when I thought I was ready. No courses needed, but they might help if your that kind of person.


----------

